# Fired by Lyft over expired insurance WITHOUT automated notification



## DeafUberDriver (Dec 7, 2018)

I got fired by Lyft as deactivating my account...DESPITE THE FIVE STAR RATING AVERAGE with the (fake) badge notation of achievement.

Because, I uploaded the photo of insurance, alongside photo of DL, to Lyft account with the expiration date of late January, and I got approved to work for Lyft after two or three long weeks of background check via Checkr on February 1st. Then I began driving for Lyft on or around February 12th after receiving the official Lyft emblems in the mail to put on the windshields of my car.

Bullsh!t, Lyft. @@@@ YOU for being ridiculous and arbitrary.

@@@@in' gig economy jobs have the WORST job security in the frigging world, and Lyft proves this as a case example that no matter how innocent you are, Lyft can fire you anytime, regardless of a perfect record.

Don't drive for Lyft-they treat us like peon sh!t.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

does Uber provide enough rides in your market?


----------



## DeafUberDriver (Dec 7, 2018)

I currently am allowed to work for Uber Eats in the meantime. I doubt Uber will allow me to work interchangeably between food delivery and rideshare driving.

Here is proof. Some customer and merchant scum trashed me for petty reasons, mostly prima donna demanding idiots with insane expectations. Rating below 89% is subject to review with 84% threshold potentially leading to being fired as deactivated.

Idiotically rude, inept and incompetent restaurant employees with massive chip on their shoulders can dock me (thumb down in merchant rating claiming professionalism with businesses complaint as a lie) a few percentage points by as much as 3% or 4% reduction trying to get me fired over bullsh!t.

Ergo, @@@@ Uber.


----------



## DudeUbering (Sep 21, 2017)

ok, stop uploading screenshots... why were you deactivated? and tell the truth...


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

DeafUberDriver said:


> Lyft can fire you anytime, regardless of a perfect record.


ANY app can deactivate you at any time for any reason or for NO reason. It's not fair but that's the way it's always been and we all know it. That is the reason Multi apping is important.  Life's not fair, accept that truth and move on.

If you start to get deactivated from several apps as some on UP have been, then it's time to look in the mirror and decide these gigs aren't a fit for you.



DeafUberDriver said:


> Some customer and merchant scum trashed me for petty reasons, mostly prima donna demanding idiots with insane expectations.


Well that's the life of a service provider dealing with the public. Dealing with the customers isn't for everyone.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

The RS "Gods" (in SFO) giventh and they taketh....but at least these ones are polite about it (ie, "hi there", "best regards", etc) and you scored a nifty digital badge out of the deal (Gryft's never awarded me any).


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

DeafUberDriver said:


> I currently am allowed to work for Uber Eats in the meantime. I doubt Uber will allow me to work interchangeably between food delivery and rideshare driving.
> 
> Here is proof. Some customer and merchant scum trashed me for petty reasons, mostly prima donna demanding idiots with insane expectations. Rating below 89% is subject to review with 84% threshold potentially leading to being fired as deactivated.
> 
> ...


@Seamus .is right.

4 reports from Restaurants and you have 312 deliveries? This shows you have a bad attitude. You will be deactivated on UE soon.


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

KevinJohnson said:


> @Seamus .is right.
> 
> 4 reports from Restaurants and you have 312 deliveries? This shows you have a bad attitude. You will be deactivated on UE soon.
> 
> View attachment 573931


99% satisfaction rate, someone didn't like foot massage you provided?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

DeafUberDriver said:


> I currently am allowed to work for Uber Eats in the meantime. I doubt Uber will allow me to work interchangeably between food delivery and rideshare driving.
> 
> Here is proof. Some customer and merchant scum trashed me for petty reasons, mostly prima donna demanding idiots with insane expectations. Rating below 89% is subject to review with 84% threshold potentially leading to being fired as deactivated.
> 
> ...


This ratings nonsense is getting out of hand. Customers can rate you, restaurants can rate you. Lyft recently sent me a note saying that I have to agree to an "enhanced background check", which apparently is to give them permission to ask my neighbours and acquaintances to rate me too, so that Lyft can see if it still wants to have me as a driver. Totally nucking futs.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Hmm, seems your problems are always someone else’s fault. You need to start taking responsibility for your actions if you ever expect things to improve. Good luck.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Seamus said:


> ANY app can deactivate you at any time for any reason or for NO reason. It's not fair but that's the way it's always been and we all know it. That is the reason Multi apping is important. Life's not fair, accept that truth and move on.
> 
> If you start to get deactivated from several apps as some on UP have been, then it's time to look in the mirror and decide these gigs aren't a fit for you.
> 
> ...


What's bonkers about the RS model is...FUber and Gryft both offering pax their "money back" if they complain about the service...meaning, FUber and Gryft forfeit their cut and dont bother to seriously look into the so-called "complaints", just take that haircut and hope to build "customer loyality".

What other businesses do this? Can you imagine if McD's offered a free meal (to reverse charge on credit cards) to any customer who report (after leaving the restaurant) that they thought they saw a team of the McD's team not wearing a mask? Or....if Walmart offered to reverse charges on your purchase IF inapprorpiate remarks were made as you checked out?


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

KevinJohnson said:


> @Seamus .is right.
> 
> 4 reports from Restaurants and you have 312 deliveries? This shows you have a bad attitude. You will be deactivated on UE soon.
> 
> View attachment 573931


Have you beat and I have been working since May of 2020 with 2k+ deliveries &#128666; in the Houston region...

What most people do not understand is communication is the key along with paying attention to the small things...



DeafUberDriver said:


> I currently am allowed to work for Uber Eats in the meantime. I doubt Uber will allow me to work interchangeably between food delivery and rideshare driving.
> 
> Here is proof. Some customer and merchant scum trashed me for petty reasons, mostly prima donna demanding idiots with insane expectations. Rating below 89% is subject to review with 84% threshold potentially leading to being fired as deactivated.
> 
> ...


What the hell have you been doing to get so many restaurants to complain?

Hell, if you need to let off steam go to McDonald's and scream at the staff there because they deserve it ( usually ) and no matter what if the Customer is giving you shit just drive off and flip them the bird a mile down the road!


----------



## Iduuuuuuuuu (Mar 11, 2021)

all my insurance, registration, inspection forms are from microsoft word
im covered with app on
uber lyft dont check
every document except the 1st ones i used to sign up ar faked
both "companies" are negligent in allowing millions of unsafe uninspected, uninsured vehicles on the road

they are honory about background checks though lol but thats a robot too

people going to airport dont try to scam drivers

stop driving 3rd shift, picking up certain locales, and delivering tacos for $3 an hour and maybe some respect will be shown


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

He was using somebody account. Kicked him.
Ok why be upset ? You know your breaking the rules


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> Have you beat and I have been working since May of 2020 with 2k+ deliveries &#128666;


That's nice. Want a cookie?


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

KevinJohnson said:


> That's nice. Want a cookie?


Well let just say there will always be someone better than you...


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> Well let just say there will always be someone better than you...


I know. You are so much better. 
You get a Gold Star!


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

KevinJohnson said:


> I know. You are so much better.
> You get a Gold Star!


Don't be jealous...


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I don't undestand how anyone can get any positive notes from the merchants.

Like how do you do something so amazing to make them think "hey this delivery driver sending off this food i no longer care about deserved a thumbs up...

Like did you give someone mouth to mouth when they had a heart attack as you were getting handed the order or something?

Like i can't see the guys as the Mc-phatty's drive thru taking the time to post "positive" on the app...


So yeah...

Kinda confused how that's possible. I have 50 thumbs up 1 thumbs down and no feedback from merchants at all.


----------



## Lil'Lyftie (Feb 23, 2020)

OP probably has moved on, but that suspension - subsequent effective deactivation must've been triggered by something egregious.

Some of OP's statements don't make much sense. OP applied in January with an insurance policy that expired at the end of that month. So when OP started driving Feb 12, the insurance policy was expired, and it is my experience that that auto-flags your account and prevents you from taking ANY rides. I don't see how OP could be driving on an account with expired insurance. But he says he did.

So then in the 2nd screenshot, OP claims he got "Lyft jacked". It's not explained what that term implies, but if it means that multiple people were using one account, and OP failing to explain this further in his initial post, makes me believe the Lyft risk assessment team made an educated and ultimately correct decision.


----------



## DeafUberDriver (Dec 7, 2018)

Lil'Lyftie said:


> OP probably has moved on, but that suspension - subsequent effective deactivation must've been triggered by something egregious.
> 
> Some of OP's statements don't make much sense. OP applied in January with an insurance policy that expired at the end of that month. So when OP started driving Feb 12, the insurance policy was expired, and it is my experience that that auto-flags your account and prevents you from taking ANY rides. I don't see how OP could be driving on an account with expired insurance. But he says he did.
> 
> So then in the 2nd screenshot, OP claims he got "Lyft jacked". It's not explained what that term implies, but if it means that multiple people were using one account, and OP failing to explain this further in his initial post, makes me believe the Lyft risk assessment team made an educated and ultimately correct decision.


Wrong on your belief of "educated and ultimately correct decision."

There are three theoretical reasons why I got deactivated.

As mentioned, 1) insurance shenanigan cuz Lyft driver support and risk assessment team departments are full of incompetent idiots.

2) Lyft jacking incident on February 14 with accusation of committing ride fraud. Unfortunately, I did not have a dash cam because if I had it, I would dispute to fight Lyft's accusation I committed the ride fraud. I wasn't oriented on averting Lyft jacking.

3) Last rider falsely reported me for either looking different than the profile photo (2011 mug shot) since I have long hair or because she disagreed with "Blue Lives Matter" and "Trump 2020" magnetic stickers on the ass end of my car to falsely claim a different driver as an instant fireable offense with no way to contest and appeal.

Lyft is really pathetic. I hope its stock price crash because if I can predict, then I would invest some money to buy the put option to short Lyft's stock as revenge...


----------



## Lil'Lyftie (Feb 23, 2020)

DeafUberDriver said:


> What defines "job"? Is self employment considered a job?
> 
> Thanks for insulting me for having no credibility.
> 
> ...


For the very brief blip of a moment you spent on the platform, you managed to get yourself into an inordinate amount of trouble. 
If I am in risk management I'm supposed to minimize risk. It looks like they did their job at Lyft.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I don't undestand how anyone can get any positive notes from the merchants.
> 
> Like how do you do something so amazing to make them think "hey this delivery driver sending off this food i no longer care about deserved a thumbs up...


There are a couple of ways:

Be a pretty young woman.
Be a pretty young woman who flirts with the Goon Squad working these places.
Be a flirty young woman who asks the boys for help because you're confused.
Be an attractive, flirty, helpless, young woman who wears skimpy outfits and "jiggle walks" in and out.
Be an attractive, flirty, helpless, young woman who wears skimpy outfits and "jiggle walks" in and out who asks for a thumbs up to come back!
Those are 5 possible ways. YOU, @Rickos69 or @mch don't meet any of that criteria so THUMBS DOWN &#128078;&#128078;&#128078;for you guys!!!


----------



## DeafUberDriver (Dec 7, 2018)

Lil'Lyftie said:


> For the very brief blip of a moment you spent on the platform, you managed to get yourself into an inordinate amount of trouble.
> If I am in risk management I'm supposed to minimize risk. It looks like they did their job at Lyft.


You presume too much...

I could move to litigate Lyft pro se by suing Lyft for unfair termination and other acts in the federal court in S.F. by case docketing. I am opted out of arbitration.

I could seek to claim the executives' shares 100% as damage award by either jury verdict or directed verdict invoking the rarely used Federal Code of Civil Procedure Rule 50.

Again, you presume too much to blame me that glorifies proud ignorance. As it does for almost everyone on this forum.

UberPeople, like Reddit, is full of abject prejudice.

As aforesaid repeatedly, Lyft corporate-bottom to top-is full of r-e-t-a-r-ds, morons, imbeciles, nincompoops and idiots.

Cuz they love jumping to conclusion to play the blame games, like UP users are wont to do.


----------

